# herringbone flooring



## Milzy (6 Dec 2022)

I’m doing some of this flooring from Howdens. I got a discount but it’s still about £60 a pack. I’ve noticed with all the cuts there’s about 25% waste. I think if I did the pattern the other way then it would roughly be the same cuts. It looks good but I wish I had known this before spending about a grand on it.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2022)

Milzy said:


> I’m doing some of this flooring from Howdons. I got a discount but it’s still about £60 a pack. I’ve noticed with all the cuts there’s about 25% waste. I think if I did the pattern the other way then it would roughly be the same cuts. It looks good but I wish I had known this before spending about a grand on it.



Looks good but sounds wasteful.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Dec 2022)

What is it? Wood, ceramic, vinyl or laminate?


----------



## TissoT (6 Dec 2022)

Howdens are expensive.
Return the flooring Howdens will take it back.


----------



## Milzy (6 Dec 2022)

Cycleops said:


> What is it? Wood, ceramic, vinyl or laminate?



It’s a strange composite. It’s hard/stiff but can be bent with both hands and won’t snap until you go near 180 degrees.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2022)

Is it floating like laminate/. Looks good, but yes, can see where you'd get waste.


----------



## Milzy (6 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> Is it floating like laminate/. Looks good, but yes, can see where you'd get waste.



Yeah but you don’t have to leave a block gap on this. It just grips its self down and you can cut it inline with your skirting board. The room looks bigger & it is nice but the wastage really is insane. Material wise, time wise & money wise. I like it but wouldn’t do it again.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Dec 2022)

Maybe better to have a sheet or strip material with the herringbone printed or embossed?


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Dec 2022)

TissoT said:


> Howdens are expensive.
> Return the flooring Howdens will take it back.



Not if you have a trade account


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Dec 2022)

Milzy said:


> Yeah but you don’t have to leave a block gap on this. It just grips its self down and you can cut it inline with your skirting board. The room looks bigger & it is nice but the wastage really is insane. Material wise, time wise & money wise. I like it but wouldn’t do it again.



I was going to say , it will look great but time consuming. I suppose careful measure of the room could help reduce waste


----------



## TissoT (7 Dec 2022)

From a joiners point of view running a perimeter boarder around will take away most of the waste cuts


----------



## TissoT (7 Dec 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Not if you have a trade account



I have a construction company I used to spend a lot of money with them 

Not any more Trade account or not


----------



## T4tomo (7 Dec 2022)

TissoT said:


> Howdens are expensive.
> Return the flooring Howdens will take it back.



not if you've cut it up and laid it


----------



## berty bassett (7 Dec 2022)

from a tiling point of view , 10 minutes setting out can save a lot of waste ,also careful cutting you haven't 'lost' the other part of the plank and it can be used somewhere else , obviously the smaller the room the more percentage of cuts and waste , I regularly have to tile houses with big kitchen and diner wrapping round to utility hallway and cloaks and makes a huge difference setting out 
I used to have howdens trade account (might still have one ) as it was the only way you could buy of them ,but the one near me struck me as not the sort of company I wanted to deal with and I often told customers to get stuff from somewhere else


----------



## newts (7 Dec 2022)

As BB says above setting out is key, the first plank you fit dictates where all the rest sit.
25% waste does sound excessive.
Is your flooring Quick Step vinyl click planks? if so it's one of the better products that Howdens sell. 
Their kitchens & internal/external doors are very mediocre at best.


----------



## Milzy (7 Dec 2022)

newts said:


> As BB says above setting out is key, the first plank you fit dictates where all the rest sit.
> 25% waste does sound excessive.
> Is your flooring Quick Step vinyl click planks? if so it's one of the better products that Howdens sell.
> Their kitchens & internal/external doors are very mediocre at best.



Similar. Has a soft rubber inner and smaller click together tabs. I think my Howdens kitchen is great but got it in sale with additional 30% off. Not worth top whack. Their appliances are very good, again got the trade discount on those. A few friends have bought Wren kitchens and they’ve paid a lot more for materials and labour.


----------



## newts (7 Dec 2022)

Milzy said:


> Similar. Has a soft rubber inner and smaller click together tabs. I think my Howdens kitchen is great but got it in sale with additional 30% off. Not worth top whack. Their appliances are very good, again got the trade discount on those. A few friends have bought Wren kitchens and they’ve paid a lot more for materials and labour.



Wren kitchens are the new 'mfi' with a hefty price tag added🙄


----------



## Milzy (7 Dec 2022)

newts said:


> Wren kitchens are the new 'mfi' with a hefty price tag added🙄



Apparently it’s not a set price so if they get things in the wrong place they will rectify it but you’re paying for it. Maybe they could do things wrong on purpose to get more money out of you. Heard bad things about them.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Dec 2022)

I think what you might have there is Amtico vinyl flooring, the Rolls Royce of vinyl. Is there any name on the back?
https://www.amtico.com/flooring/


----------



## Milzy (10 Dec 2022)

Cycleops said:


> I think what you might have there is Amtico vinyl flooring, the Rolls Royce of vinyl. Is there any name on the back?
> https://www.amtico.com/flooring/



It’s this stuff. I’ve noticed you can double up the zig zags. I’d have preferred that way looks classier. 

https://www.howdens.com/joinery/flo...g-with-integrated-underlay-197-m-pack-sdh3741


----------

